# ...and we go AGAIN with the spammers



## schlotz (Feb 14, 2015)

Looks to me the website's spam filters are not as robust as maybe others are. Time to look for a different filter supplier?  Cleaning up after the fact must be a real pain at the moment. Has anyone noticed whether there are similar inbound ip's involved so that blocking xxx.xxx.*.* might be an option ?


----------



## daveomak (Feb 14, 2015)

It is best to IGNORE them.....  they don't know they are getting under your skin....


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 14, 2015)

Last few times I've been on and the spammers hit, the mod staff is on em quick.  This site has a bunch of great mods that are always on the lookout !


----------



## schlotz (Feb 14, 2015)

Agreed, they are great mods! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  

The point I was attempting to make (maybe not as good as I wanted) was that new spam filters may be available and if applied on the front side might eliminate the latest spam we've been seeing in the forums.


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 14, 2015)

When spammers are bouncing and changing ip addresses at will and using computers set up just for spamming it is very hard to stop them all. We can ban a user and ip address and before we can finish they have changed names and ip addresses and are posting the same exact spam


----------

